# Beauty?



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Kahil Gibran instructs that "Beauty is not in the face; beauty is a light in the heart".

Camus wrote that "Beauty is unbearable, drives us to despair, offering us for a minute the glimpse of an eternity that we should like to stretch out over the whole of time".

Given that we AAAC members share a broad commonality of style, but which is at odds with much of the mainstream, I wonder what we each might consider an idealised notion of beauty as it might be discovered amongst the fairer sex........?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I could go on about idealized visions, but when it came down to what to bring home with me forever, I chose this;









"Beauty is not in the face; beauty is a light in the heart".

Why settle for either when you can have it all!!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I've always thought that there were two stages of beauty. The first is what you see. The second is what you hear. I've met many physically beautiful women who became very ugly to my eyes after talking with them. 

It is unclear if Camus is talking about physical beauty only, and if he is, then I cannot agree. Gibran's definition is more like it.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I could go on about idealized visions, but when it came down to what to bring home with me forever, I chose this;
> 
> View attachment 6662
> 
> ...


No fair posting pics of actual significant others...

Looks like you hit jackpot. Well done.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I've always thought that there were two stages of beauty. The first is what you see. The second is what you hear. I've met many physically beautiful women who became very ugly to my eyes after talking with them.


The Fran Drescher effect.

Devastating.

Fortunately mine has a pleasent voice. It just goes on a bit too much while trying to watch TV!!

Oh, and thank you for saying so.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Fran Drescher's voice is meh, but I find her beautiful both phyically and personality wise. Look up a detailed biography. She's a tough broad!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The Fran Drescher effect.
> 
> Devastating.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.

Although definitely annoying, more devastating than the FDE is when all you hear are mean, silly, or stupid thoughts. Physical beauty cannot compensate for that.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I've met many physically beautiful women who became very ugly to my eyes after talking with them.


That is spot on! So true.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Camus wrote that "Beauty is unbearable, drives us to despair, offering us for a minute the glimpse of an eternity that we should like to stretch out over the whole of time".


I thought this thread was going to be about the beauty that is worth being p****-whipped for? Camus sketches out an idea, but ideal physical beauty probably can only ever be fleeting, sadly, rather than eternal.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I've always thought that there were two stages of beauty. The first is what you see. The second is what you hear. I've met many physically beautiful women who became very ugly to my eyes after talking with them.... .


Indeed. I recall a few years ago, in a dingy basement burlesque club, being approached by a lady who was the very double of Dita Von Tees. As I quipped my way through the preliminary bon mots and thinking to myself 'Shaver old chap this filly is under starters orders' until this seeming thoroughbred laughed. It was not the charming tinkle which would have been becoming of her appearance but instead a hideous donkey bray. Bah! I can tolerate a few shortcomings in a lady but an irritating laugh is not amongst them.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the beauty that is worth being p****-whipped for? Camus sketches out an idea, but ideal physical beauty probably can only ever be fleeting, sadly, rather than eternal.


No such beauty exists, that is worth one's dignity being denied.

More generally I would contend that physical beauty is more than a sum of body parts, artificial or original, but radiates through mannerisms, poise, articulation, grace, gentleness, taste, conduct and kindness. And intellect, especially intellect. The most ugly ladies I have ever met were at a glance the conventionally idealised masculine dream of the female form but compromised by the emptiness of their heads.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Indeed. I recall a few years ago, in a dingy basement burlesque club, being approached by a lady who was the very double of Dita Von Tees. As I quipped my way through the preliminary bon mots and thinking to myself 'Shaver old chap this filly is under starters orders' until this seeming thoroughbred laughed. It was not the charming tinkle which would have been becoming of her appearance but instead a hideous donkey bray. Bah! I can tolerate a few shortcomings in a lady but an irritating laugh is not amongst them.


During my bachelor days, I do remember that what I found intolerable at 10pm became ever more desirable around closing time...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> No such beauty exists, that is worth one's dignity being denied.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


The above is a sober truth, but I don't think many men make this conscious decision until later in life...well beyond the age of 30...if they do at all.

There is nothing more evil than a woman taking a man's dignity, and there is nothing more sad than a man letting the woman do it. My dad used to shake his head when he saw something like that and say "Well, we know who wears the pants in that family."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Is it really all that straightforward? I find myself reminded of the story of the 'too cold frog' finding himself placed in an invitingly warm tub of water (heating over an open fire), who realizes all too late that he is the intended dinner entree!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> Is it really all that straightforward? I find myself reminded of the story of the 'too cold frog' finding himself placed in an invitingly warm tub of water (heating over an open fire), who realizes all too late that he is the intended dinner entree!


I guess you're right, but a hen-pecked man is still a sad sight to see.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> The above is a sober truth, but I don't think many men make this conscious decision until later in life...well beyond the age of 30...if they do at all.
> 
> There is nothing more evil than a woman taking a man's dignity, and there is nothing more sad than a man letting the woman do it. My dad used to shake his head when he saw something like that and say "Well, we know who wears the pants in that family."


That phrase is quickly becoming outmoded. It assumes that the man, by default, is the "head of the house" or somesuch.

Anyways, the only way a relationship works is if _both_ parties consider each other equal. This goes for same sex relationships as well, though from what my friends say it's a little easier since they aren't bound by traditional gender roles to begin with!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> During my bachelor days, I do remember that what I found intolerable at 10pm became ever more desirable around closing time...


You have to watch out for the ladies who are still available and stalking around closing time. Nutters mostly. Never let desperation choose for you.

However, if you absolutely have to do it then always go back to theirs - where it is easier to escape from, plus it makes it harder for them to track you down again if they have never been to yours.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> Is it really all that straightforward? I find myself reminded of the story of the 'too cold frog' finding himself placed in an invitingly warm tub of water (heating over an open fire), who realizes all too late that he is the intended dinner entree!


As I understand it frogs are very adept at jumping. :icon_smile_wink:

More seriously all the more reason to judge beauty by the criteria I have related earlier in the thread, this will diminish the potential that you are a candidate for being slowly boiled.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> Is it really all that straightforward? I find myself reminded of the story of the 'too cold frog' finding himself placed in an invitingly warm tub of water (heating over an open fire), who realizes all too late that he is the intended dinner entree!


The movie Hostel came to mind when reading that!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> That phrase is quickly becoming outmoded. It assumes that the man, by default, is the "head of the house" or somesuch.
> 
> Anyways, *the only way *a relationship works is if _both_ parties consider each other equal. This goes for same sex relationships as well, though from what my friends say it's a little easier since they aren't bound by traditional gender roles to begin with!


Give yourself a demerit for generalizing.

You'd think the AAAC self appointed PC Police would know better!!


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a rule. I don't make any decisions with regard to relations after midnight. My cognitive function is too much impaired (not from drink - lack of sleep/tiredness at that hour) to reasonably come to a conclusion, and I prefer to keep my dignity and integrity rather than fall for fleeting "beauty".


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Give yourself a demerit for generalizing.
> 
> You'd think the AAAC self appointed PC Police would know better!!


The pater familias has spoken... All bow to the mighty relic.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

stephenkarl said:


> I have a rule. I don't make any decisions with regard to relations after midnight. My cognitive function is too much impaired (not from drink - lack of sleep/tiredness at that hour) to reasonably come to a conclusion, and I prefer to keep my dignity and integrity rather than fall for fleeting "beauty".


I don't know - sometimes I think my better decisions were those made after midnight/while impaired through drink etc. In vino veritas.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> I don't know - sometimes I think my better decisions were those made after midnight/while impaired through drink etc. In vino veritas.


"In vino veritas" is a great rule, if you also follow the corollary "In condom salus".


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> "In vino veritas" is a great rule, if you also follow the corollary "In condom salus".


:icon_cheers: Wise words, wise words.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Jovan said:


> That phrase is quickly becoming outmoded. It assumes that the man, by default, is the "head of the house" or somesuch.
> 
> Anyways, the only way a relationship works is if _both_ parties consider each other equal.


Well said, sir!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> The pater familias has spoken... All bow to the mighty relic.


Relic??

Why I oughta....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> The pater familias has spoken... All bow to the mighty relic.


Dinosaur


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Dinosaur


Oh that's fine coming from you.

Mr. edit-out-comments-regarding-same-sex-relationships before commenting "Well said, sir!"

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Actually I'm kinda warming to wouldashoulda. Obviously his political views are.. hmmm... how can I put this in a manner that isn't ad hominem? Ah yes! Obviously his political views are_not aligned with my own_. :icon_smile_wink: Still he's a witty bloke and he does post pics of himself occasionally (which is an practice I admire in all of those members who undertake it).


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Anyways, the only way a relationship works is if _both_ parties consider each other equal.


I consider my spouse my equal, and she me hers. It's just that for all of the really important matters I prefer to make the final decisions.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> That phrase is quickly becoming outmoded. It assumes that the man, by default, is the "head of the house" or somesuch.


Well, what would you call a man who is constantly nagged by his wife?

I'll take my bow now for delivering this hanging curveball for you (and other members) to knock outta of the park...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A man who is constantly nagged by his wife? Someone who needs to seek out marriage counseling.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Actually I'm kinda warming to wouldashoulda. Obviously his political views are.. hmmm... how can I put this in a manner that isn't ad hominem? Ah yes! Obviously his political views are_not aligned with my own_. :icon_smile_wink: Still he's a witty bloke and he does post pics of himself occasionally (which is an practice I admire in all of those members who undertake it).


I like the quote. It reminds me of one by Jerome K Jerome, "Foolish people - when I say "foolish people" in this contemptuous way I mean people who entertain different opinions to mine. *If there is one person I do despise more than another, it is the man who does not think exactly the same on all topics as I do.*"


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Well, what would you call a man who is constantly nagged by his wife?


A card carrying dues paid man club member.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Actually I'm kinda warming to wouldashoulda. Obviously his political views are.. hmmm... how can I put this in a manner that isn't ad hominem? Ah yes! Obviously his political views are_not aligned with my own_. :icon_smile_wink: Still he's a witty bloke and he does post pics of himself occasionally (which is an practice I admire in all of those members who undertake it).


Add clairvoyance to my resume!!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...e-to-point-this-out-but/page2&highlight=jovan

My post #40

It took 16, not 15!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Chouan said:


> I like the quote. It reminds me of one by Jerome K Jerome, "Foolish people - when I say "foolish people" in this contemptuous way I mean people who entertain different opinions to mine. *If there is one person I do despise more than another, it is the man who does not think exactly the same on all topics as I do.*"


Here's a classic!!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-s-attempt-to-gain-Nation-status-vetoed-by-US


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Add clairvoyance to my resume!!
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...e-to-point-this-out-but/page2&highlight=jovan
> 
> ...


Warming to you or not I cannot accept that claim.

It is taken as a given that my respected fellow member, Jovan, will be required to undertake an early incursion to squash incipient sexism in a thread such as this. :tongue2:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Oh that's fine coming from you.
> 
> Mr. edit-out-comments-regarding-same-sex-relationships before commenting "Well said, sir!"
> 
> :icon_hailthee:


Correct. I make no secret about that. I forgot to remove that part when I posted initially. Respect & equality in a relationshio is what I'm agreeing to.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaver said:


> Warming to you or not I cannot accept that claim.
> 
> It is taken as a given that my respected fellow member, Jovan, will be required to undertake an early incursion to squash incipient sexism in a thread such as this. :tongue2:


Oh no. You all are free to kick back with cheap beer in your mancaves (WHERE IS THE WOMANCAVE, HUH?!) if you want.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Oh no. You all are free to kick back with cheap beer in your mancaves (WHERE IS THE WOMANCAVE, HUH?!) if you want.


Please do not misunderstand me I object to sexism and stereotypical gender roles (I trust I have made this clear in the past) and consider as very ridiculous the notion of a *ugh* 'mancave', who would desire such a thing?

BTW you are rather 'asking for it' as far as cheap schoolboy humour goes by mentioning the *ahem* womancave. :redface:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh come now. I thought it was obvious I was joking.

As for your second paragraph... wow. Didn't even enter my mind. :icon_pale:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Oh come now. I thought it was obvious I was joking.
> 
> As for your second paragraph... wow. Didn't even enter my mind. :icon_pale:


I realised that you were being good-natured I just wished to avoid any doubt. :icon_smile:

As to the second paragraph - woulda will be along momentarily to prove me right. :devil:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> (WHERE IS THE WOMANCAVE, HUH?!)


Times like this, I ask what would Woodie Guthrie say (with help from Billy Bragg)? Oh, here it is...

Ten hundred books could I write you about her
Because I felt if I could know her
I would know all women
And they've not been any too well known
For brains and planning and organised thinking
But I'm sure the women are equal
And they may be ahead of the men

Yet I wouldn't spread such a rumor around
Because one organises the other
And sometimes the most lost and wasted
Attract the most balanced and sane
And the wild and the reckless take up
With the clocked and the timed
And the mixture is all of us
And we're still mixing

But never, never, never,
Never could have it been done
If the women hadn't entered into the deal
Like she came along to me

And all creeds and kinds and colors
Of us are blending
Till I suppose ten million years from now
We'll all be just alike
Same color, same size, working together
And maybe we'll have all of the fascists
Out of the way by then
Maybe so.

​


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Correct. I make no secret about that. I forgot to remove that part when I posted initially. Respect & equality in a relationshio is what I'm agreeing to.


No one can escape Dinosaur or Relic-hood status without accepting the entire litany. There is no "cafeteria Liberlism" here!!

Speaking of unfortunate headlines...

https://www.people-press.org/2013/01/29/broad-support-for-combat-roles-for-women/

"Broad" support??


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Times like this, I ask what would Woodie Guthrie say (with help from Billy Bragg)? Oh, here it is...
> ​




Or Harry Belafonte??

Man Smart; Woman Smarter

I say let us put man and a woman together
To find out which one is smarter
Some say man but I say no
The woman got the man de day should know

And not me but the people they say
That de man are leading the women astray
But I say, that the women of today
Smarter than the man in every way
That's right de woman is uh smarter
That's right de woman is uh smarter
That's right de woman is uh smarter, that's right, that's right

Ever since the world began
Woman was always teaching man
And I you listen to my bid attentively
I goin' tell you how she smarter than me

Samson was the strongest man long ago
No one could a beat him, as we all know
Until he clash with Deliah on top of the bed
She told them all the strength was in the hair of his head

You meet a girl at a pretty dance
Thinking that you would stand a chance
Take her home, thinking she's alone
Open de door you find her husband home

I was treating a girl independently
She was making baby for me
When de baby born and I went to see
Eyes was blue it was not by me

Garden of Eden was very nice
Adam never work in Paradise
Eve meet snake, Paradise gone
She make Adam work from that day on

Methusaleh spent all his life in tears
Lived without a woman for 900 years
One day he decided to have some fun
The poor man never lived to see 900 and one
​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaver said:


> I realised that you were being good-natured I just wished to avoid any doubt. :icon_smile:
> 
> As to the second paragraph - woulda will be along momentarily to prove me right. :devil:


It's the age-old question though. By saying what you think will be said or merely implying it, are you any better than the one who would say it without hesitation?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver, going back to this 'mancave' idea that seems to cause you deep anguish - surely you have _somewhere_, call it a study, a library, boozer, club, whatever - in other words, a mancave, where you go to, to think thoughts about ... well, beauty and what not?

I can't see why anyone should object to the idea. Face facts, most women are grateful for some time on their own.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> There is no "cafeteria Liberlism" here!!


Thank God for that. There's only one thing worse than a liberal, and that's a social democrat who doesn't know he's a liberal.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> It's the age-old question though. By saying what you think will be said or merely implying it, are you any better than the one who would say it without hesitation?


Better?? Probably not.

Somewhat more clever?? Probably!!

BTW~I prefer my womancave tiled, NOT carpeted!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Langham said:


> Shaver, going back to this 'mancave' idea that seems to cause you deep anguish - surely you have _somewhere_, call it a study, a library, boozer, club, whatever - in other words, a mancave, where you go to, to think thoughts about ... well, beauty and what not?
> 
> I can't see why anyone should object to the idea. Face facts, most women are grateful for some time on their own.


Sure, but then shouldn't they have their _own_ study, library, or whatever? What's good for the goose...


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jovan, my wife has a gal-cave. It's called our house. The whole [email protected] thing. (Minus my half of the basement, and only the volatile and scary materials I keep there ward her away!)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> It's the age-old question though. By saying what you think will be said or merely implying it, are you any better than the one who would say it without hesitation?


Forgive me it was a mere attempt to lighten the mood.



Langham said:


> Shaver, going back to this 'mancave' idea that seems to cause you deep anguish - surely you have _somewhere_, call it a study, a library, boozer, club, whatever - in other words, a mancave, where you go to, to think thoughts about ... well, beauty and what not?
> 
> I can't see why anyone should object to the idea. Face facts, most women are grateful for some time on their own.


Err no, not really. I live in my skin, all places are one to me.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Or Harry Belafonte??
> 
> Man Smart; Woman Smarter
> 
> ...


excellent


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> Jovan, my wife has a gal-cave. It's called our house. The whole [email protected] thing. (Minus my half of the basement, and only the volatile and scary materials I keep there ward her away!)


Jeez Louise, does that ever hit close to home? Scary! LOL.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaver said:


> Forgive me it was a mere attempt to lighten the mood.


So was my pseudo-philosophical question.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Err no, not really. I live in my skin, all places are one to me.


Dalai Lama walks into a Pizza shop.

Man says, "What'll you have Dalai??"

Dalai says, "Make me one with everything!!"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

A skeleton walks into a bar and orders a pint and a mop.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A Priest, a Rabbi and an Imam walk into a bar.

Bartender says, "What is this, some kind of a joke??"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^(In response to posts 57, 58 and 59)
ROFALOL!! Three good jokes in sequence almost never happens. A hearty well done goes out to our in-house Cyber-comics!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

A priest, a doctor, and a lawyer are all playing golf together. They get stuck behind a VERY slow group ahead of them. Lots of swings-and-misses, and every ball seems to be lost; the group ahead just drops another ball every 50 feet or so and hits again without even trying to locate the previous shot. Our protagonists try to signal the group ahead to speed up, but they are ignored. Eventually they flag down a marshall and demand that he tell the people ahead to get it in gear.

The marshall explains that the group ahead were all avid golfers and firefighters who lost their sight while combating a blaze at an orphanage. Ashamed of his prior wrath, the minister asks the marshall to let the group ahead know that he will include them in his church's prayers. The doctor, an opthamologist, gives his card to the marshall and asks him to invite the group ahead for a free visit and treatment. The lawyer asks, "Why don't you make them play at night?"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A horse was looking over a fence watching a game of cricket. "Any chance of a game?" it asked. At first the team were taken aback by the talking horse, but when it insisted it was keen to play they thought it might be a bit of a laugh so sent the horse out as opening bat. 

The horse shaped up to the first ball and slammed it over the boundary for six. 

It did the same with the second and third, indeed every ball it hit for six until the over ended. 

The horse had been partnered by the captain, and when the bowler ran in from the other end and the captain managed his first hit for a meagre single he called for the horse to run. But the horse just stood there. Frantic calls by the captain to run were ignored and in the confusion the skipper was run out. 

"Why didn't you run?" roared the captain.

"Listen mate," said the horse, "if I could ****ing run I would be in the Grand National not messing around with this cricket game.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Later that day, the horse cantered into a bar and ordered his usual.

Bartender says, "Why the long face??"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A guy sees a sign in front of a house advertising a “Talking Dog for Sale." 

He rings the bell and the owner tells him the dog is in the backyard. The guy goes into the backyard and sees a black mutt just sitting there. "You talk?" he asks. "Yep," the mutt replies. "So, what's your story?" 

The mutt looks up and says, "Well, I discovered my gift of talking pretty young and I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA about my gift, and in no time they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies eight years running. The jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger and I wanted to settle down. So I signed up for a job at the airport to do some undercover security work, mostly wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings there and was awarded a batch of medals. Had a wife, some puppies, and now I'm just retired." 

The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog. The owner says, "Ten dollars." The guy says, "This dog is amazing. Why on earth are you selling him, so cheap?" 

The owner replies, "I'm sick of him. He's just a ****ing liar"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

So anyway, the next day the White Horse goes back into the same pub and orders a pint, and the barman says "we've got a whisky here named after you" and the White Horse says, "What, Eric?"


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaver said:


> I live in my skin


I never figured a forum dedicated to clothing would be populated by nudists.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tilton said:


> I never figured a forum dedicated to clothing would be populated by nudists.


What can I tell you - It's the best outfit I own.

Originally bespoken by God, with occasional tailored alterations (butterfly stitch and glue) subsequently performed in A&E.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I heard that God person does some pretty good work.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I heard that God person does some pretty good work.


Yeah, at his best, but it's very uneven.

And you don't even want to know what you have to do to get an actual appointment these days.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Yeah, at his best, but it's very uneven.
> 
> And you don't even want to know what you have to do to get an actual appointment these days.


As I understand it He makes a personal visit for the first fitting at every zygote.

Think of the soul as being the trimming undertaken several months later, before we get the pro-lifers in here moaning.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I kind of figured that the number of zygotes who read the AAAC interchange forum was quite small. So the reader ("you") doesn't have that visit coming anymore.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> Well, *I kind of figured that the number of zygotes who read the AAAC interchange forum was quite small*. So the reader ("you") doesn't have that visit coming anymore.


Hmmm....if the quality of some of the posts is any indicator... would you perhaps like to reconsider your counsel? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think you have to reach at least the blastocyst phase to work a QWERTY keyboard.

Although sometimes this seems more documentary than satire:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> I think you have to reach at least the blastocyst phase to work a QWERTY keyboard.
> 
> Although sometimes this seems more documentary than satire:


I quite often feel possessed by the spirit of second illustration myself. Whether or not I succumb....? :redface:


----------

